# Beseler Dual Dichro S colorhead for 23c



## flyingPhoto (Jun 3, 2021)

can anyone explain the method it hooks up to power supplies?  the thing has a cord marked to wall outlet and a cord marked from timer.....


----------



## Silversnapper (Jun 7, 2021)

Here is the user manual, perhaps it will help.

http://www.jollinger.com/photo/cam-coll/manuals/enlargers/beseler/Beseler_DualDichro23_head.pdf


----------



## flyingPhoto (Jun 7, 2021)

mine came on the weekend,, love factory new and unopened stuff. 

the dual dichro s has a built in power stabalizer and a few things the standard dual dichro doesnt. But 80% of the manual is the same concerning installation.


----------

